# RIP - Dolores 'O Riordan



## BioHAZarD (18/1/18)

Can't believe nobody has commented on her death so far.

Anyhow was a awesome singer and at least she got all her best material out already

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## BioHAZarD (18/1/18)

And she was quite hot


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (18/1/18)

RIP.

She is definitely not hot.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (18/1/18)

must just be me

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## picautomaton (18/1/18)

Sad news, wonder what happened.

I say hot


----------



## Spyro (19/1/18)

Different strokes for different folks. I'm +1 for her being hot. Not a fan of short hair though. Apparently it was intentional overdose on some kind of heroin / morphine substitute. 

Hope she doesn't come back as a Zombie

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## picautomaton (19/1/18)

So basically suicide, sad


----------



## BioHAZarD (19/1/18)

picautomaton said:


> So basically suicide, sad


I thought the inquest was delayed to 3 April?


----------



## SmokeyJoe (20/1/18)

BioHAZarD said:


> I thought the inquest was delayed to 3 April?


Yip. There is still no result as to COD
https://www.google.co.za/amp/s/amp....n-coroner-waiting-for-tests-on-cause-of-death

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mr. B (20/1/18)

RIP.

Zombie was the first song I learned how to play on guitar. The music world lost an important figure and she will be missed

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Muttaqeen (22/1/18)

May her soul rest in peace even though I had no idea who she was until google helped me.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

